# flaggin crows



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

I was out goose hunting the other day and saw some turkey vultures in the distance. i started flaggin and they came right to me. they were flying about 10 ft right above me. i was wondering if that would work for crows too??


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

What do you mean by flaggin??


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Seems to me that crows would be put off by flagging, but who knows, it might work. When I'm crow hunting, if everything doesn't look perfect they'll hang up and circle around the decoys way out of range until they spot me or another hunter in the blind. Then they either leave or hang around to warn the others (That's when the 10 gauge turkey gun earns its keep!). I think that if they can see the flag they can probably see the guy waveing it.


----------

